# Shop and equipment pics



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

So I'm in a new shop, finishing out my buddies lease because he bought my old shop. I'm in this space till the end of Feb. and then I will rent some space from him in my old shop. Anyway, I finished up tonight from a few days of some sh!t weather around here. Snow, sleet, rain, freezing rain, so lots of salting and some plowing. Trucks were all clean a few days ago, but not so much now.
As you can see from the pictures trucks have gotten bigger over that past 20 yrs. The new Ford dwarfs the 98 chevy. The truck has been great so far, but only had it for a few weeks so time will tell. 
I only have my snow removal stuff in this shop, so it's spacious! I like it that way though, I hate clutter.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

WIPensFan said:


> I only have my snow removal stuff in this shop, so it's spacious! I like it that way though, I hate clutter.


I don't see any snow removal equipment on the Ford therefor it should be forced to stay outside.


----------



## iceyman (Mar 1, 2007)

Nice


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

kimber750 said:


> I don't see any snow removal equipment on the Ford therefor it should be forced to stay outside.


:laugh: It has a lot of salt on it...


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

A few pics from early this morning. We got around 7"( really wet heavy stuff ) over 24 hrs this past couple days. When I went out early Wed. morning I got a flat tire on my trailer( tire really came apart and was destroyed ). So I had to drive back to my shop on three tires and unload machine and trailer. Luckily I had completed my plowing for the first round. About a 10 minute drive that seemed like it took 30 min! I know I shouldn't do it but I had too. Anyway, finding a trailer tire proved harder than finding treasure on Oak Island...Finally ended up making a 20 mile round trip drive to the place I bought the trailer and they mounted a tire for me. They had 1 and had to scrounge around for that! I should have a spare but I don't. I will from now on.  Tires on the new Ford are Michelins and they are worse that horrible in the snow. Honestly it's like driving on slicks. Gotta switch them out before next winter.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

You must have properties that really benefit from a skid steer but are too far to drive it from lot to lot. 

There's no way in all that's holy I'd put 10k on a trailer and drag it around in the snow. 

New Super Duty looks awesome!!


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Double post


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> You must have properties that really benefit from a skid steer but are too far to drive it from lot to lot.
> 
> There's no way in all that's holy I'd put 10k on a trailer and drag it around in the snow.
> 
> New Super Duty looks awesome!!


John_DeereGreen I have 1 account. It is a very high maintenance account. When it snows during morning hrs and throughout the day I am there 3-4 times in 24 hrs. Yesterday morning it took me 4 hrs to Plow( I just keep plowing with the storm until enough employees arrive and I can't anymore), do walks and salt everything. Yes, this account is really only doable with a skid steer. I can use my plow trucks but I run out of stacking room very quickly and they need all parking stalls. So the Bobcat is the way to go. My shop to this account is only about 4 miles so it's not too bad of a drive. Still gets challenging to pull the trailer in heavy snow. Even yrs ago when I had employees and lots of accounts we would pull skid steers around so I'm used to it.
Thank you on the Super Duty, I love it.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Very Nice....Why no plow on the Furd??


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

I'd be tempted to leave the machine sit there if I could instead of hauling it back and forth. 

What controls does your Bobcat have?


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Defcon 5 said:


> Very Nice....Why no plow on the Furd??


Thanks. I don't need another plow right now. Might do it in the future, but I doubt it.



John_DeereGreen said:


> I'd be tempted to leave the machine sit there if I could instead of hauling it back and forth.
> 
> What controls does your Bobcat have?


It has foot and hands or just hands.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

ACS controls rock...long as Bobcat makes them that's all we'll have.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> ACS controls rock...long as Bobcat makes them that's all we'll have.


I've tried a few times to learn the hand controls, but the foot/hand is just engrained in me so it's hard to relearn. Good to have either option though.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

WIPensFan said:


> A few pics from early this morning. We got around 7"( really wet heavy stuff ) over 24 hrs this past couple days. When I went out early Wed. morning I got a flat tire on my trailer( tire really came apart and was destroyed ). So I had to drive back to my shop on three tires and unload machine and trailer. Luckily I had completed my plowing for the first round. About a 10 minute drive that seemed like it took 30 min! I know I shouldn't do it but I had too. Anyway, finding a trailer tire proved harder than finding treasure on Oak Island...Finally ended up making a 20 mile round trip drive to the place I bought the trailer and they mounted a tire for me. They had 1 and had to scrounge around for that! I should have a spare but I don't. I will from now on.  Tires on the new Ford are Michelins and they are worse that horrible in the snow. Honestly it's like driving on slicks. Gotta switch them out before next winter.
> View attachment 170151
> View attachment 170153
> View attachment 170154


Shop and equipment look very nice. Why all of the jockeying around from shop to shop? Selling your shop to him and then renting space back from him next year etc...? Hard to tell in the picture, but is there a lot of squat in the rear of your truck when pulling the skid? If so, you might want to think about airbags. Sucks having your headlights pointing at the stars!


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> Shop and equipment look very nice. Why all of the jockeying around from shop to shop? Selling your shop to him and then renting space back from him next year etc...? Hard to tell in the picture, but is there a lot of squat in the rear of your truck when pulling the skid? If so, you might want to think about airbags. Sucks having your headlights pointing at the stars!


Thanks, no it's just where it's parked there is a big valley in the lot there.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

WIPensFan said:


> I've tried a few times to learn the hand controls, but the foot/hand is just engrained in me so it's hard to relearn. Good to have either option though.


I despise foot controls, and a couple of my guys are like you and have never run anything else. I milked cows in high school and we had Case skid steers. So my learning was on mechanical H pattern machines.

I can run them all, but the mechanical H pattern is my favorite and most enjoyable.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> I despise foot controls, and a couple of my guys are like you and have never run anything else. I milked cows in high school and we had Case skid steers. So my learning was on mechanical H pattern machines.
> 
> I can run them all, but the mechanical H pattern is my favorite and most enjoyable.


It really hurts my knees more now that I'm getting older.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

JustJeff said:


> Shop and equipment look very nice. Why all of the jockeying around from shop to shop? Selling your shop to him and then renting space back from him next year etc...? Hard to tell in the picture, but is there a lot of squat in the rear of your truck when pulling the skid? If so, you might want to think about airbags. Sucks having your headlights pointing at the stars!


Jeff, sorry I didn't answer your question about switching shops around. He was in a position where his rent was going to go way up at this shop I'm in right now. So he was looking to buy a shop rather than rent. I am semi retired and didn't want to take care and pay for my shop anymore so we settled on a good deal for both of us. He had this lease through Feb. and his shop is heated, so I wanted to finish the snow season in a heated shop. The space I'm renting from him in my old shop is not heated. Hope that answers your question.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Gotcha.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Nice looking fleet,


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

kimber750 said:


> I don't see any snow removal equipment on the Ford therefor it should be forced to stay outside.


Fords are like house pets......feed em, wash em, and change the oil. But never ask em to work  .

I know, I have a few.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

How do you like your skid pusher ?

Would you buy another ??


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

WIPensFan said:


> John_DeereGreen I have 1 account. It is a very high maintenance account. When it snows during morning hrs and throughout the day I am there 3-4 times in 24 hrs. Yesterday morning it took me 4 hrs to Plow( I just keep plowing with the storm until enough employees arrive and I can't anymore), do walks and salt everything. Yes, this account is really only doable with a skid steer. I can use my plow trucks but I run out of stacking room very quickly and they need all parking stalls. So the Bobcat is the way to go. My shop to this account is only about 4 miles so it's not too bad of a drive. Still gets challenging to pull the trailer in heavy snow. Even yrs ago when I had employees and lots of accounts we would pull skid steers around so I'm used to it.
> Thank you on the Super Duty, I love it.


If your account is only 4 miles away, can't you just drive the machine there? It seems like it would be quicker than loading and unloading a trailer. The route for our skid is around nine miles and then three back to where we park it and I am sure it is quicker to drive rather than trailer. Just curious.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

FredG said:


> Nice looking fleet,


Thank you.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

On a Call said:


> How do you like your skid pusher ?
> 
> Would you buy another ??


I really love it! Yes, I would buy another one. The Snow Wolf plow and tires are probably the best money I ever spent on equipment.



absolutely said:


> If your account is only 4 miles away, can't you just drive the machine there? It seems like it would be quicker than loading and unloading a trailer. The route for our skid is around nine miles and then three back to where we park it and I am sure it is quicker to drive rather than trailer. Just curious.


I wish I could but it's not even close to possible. I'll have to see just how far away it is next time as I could be off on my 4 mile estimate, I think I'm close though. The roads and traffic involved in that drive make it a no go for driving the skid, not to mention the other stuff I take with me...snowblower, salt spreader, salt bags and shovel. Loading and unloading is a pita but the time saved with the skid once it's there makes it worth it.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

Quite winter.., shop is a mess, good day to clean.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

few pictures


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Nice pics...but you should probably start your own thread.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

On a Call said:


> Fords are like house pets......feed em, wash em, and change the oil. But never ask em to work  .
> 
> I know, I have a few.


You must be using the correct fuel additive.


----------



## plow4beer (Nov 16, 2016)

Nice looking fleet..and it sounds like a nice setup for you..1 account to do with a skid. sounds perfect to me


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

WIPensFan said:


> It really hurts my knees more now that I'm getting older.


SJC........once you try them, you'll never go back.

H controls suck.

Hand\foot controls give you bad posture, sore arms and sorer knees.

Took me aboot a half hour to figure oot backing up cuz it's backasswards, but I'll never use anything else.


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Nice pics...but you should probably start your own thread.


ty, first time posting pics, didn't mean to hijack


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

John_DeereGreen said:


> Nice pics...but you should probably start your own thread.


 That's what I was thinking, but it's ok, maybe my fault for misleading title of the thread.



kimber750 said:


> You must be using the correct fuel additive.


Must be.



plow4beer said:


> Nice looking fleet..and it sounds like a nice setup for you..1 account to do with a skid. sounds perfect to me


Thank you, and yeah, I'm happy with it while it lasts. I've had this account over 25 yrs, I'm fortunate to have kept it that long. My contacts there are good people, which is rare with commercial.



Mark Oomkes said:


> SJC........once you try them, you'll never go back.
> 
> H controls suck.
> 
> ...


Tried SJC in the Bobcat dealer yard before buying my S650. I wasn't a fan, but it was only for 10 min. I'm sure if I were to really relearn for them I would like it. I'm pretty stubborn (read: stupid ) when it comes to how I do things, so changing probably isn't in the cards.:hammerhead:


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

512high said:


> ty, first time posting pics, didn't mean to hijack


Not a problem. People will think I have 2 shops with twice as much stuff.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Just a question for you guys that are scared to pull a trailer in the snow... Why?


----------



## Hysert (Dec 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> SJC........once you try them, you'll never go back.
> 
> H controls suck.
> 
> ...


100% I struggle with hand and foot aswell!! Not to mention the leg pump I seem to get?? Pilot and foot throttle Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hysert said:


> Pilot and foot throttle Thumbs Up


Agreeeed!


----------



## Mark Holman (Jan 31, 2017)

Love the new Super Duty, @WIPensFan. Post some daytime pics of your rig with trailer, Bobcat and plow to our Facebook page and we'll repost


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mark Holman said:


> Love the new Super Duty, @WIPensFan. Post some daytime pics of your rig with trailer, Bobcat and plow to our Facebook page and we'll repost


Thanks Mark. I will post some daytime pics soon.Thumbs Up


----------

